# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > T-SQL > تحلیل و طراحی بانک اطلاعات >  محاسبات فیش حقوقی

## kastakoorta

با سلام به دوستان عزیز .
من دارم یه سیستم حقوق و دستمزد مینویسم .
برای قسمت صدور فیش حقوقی اطلاعاتی رو به صورت پایه ذخیره کردم که شامل :
1 - اطلاعات پایه حقوقی { شامل : دستمزد ساعتی اضافه کار ، دستمزد روزانه ماموریت ، حقوق معاف از مالیات و ... }
2 - اطلاعات حکم شخص { شامل : حقوق پایه ، واحد کاری و ... }
3 - اطلاعات کارکرد ماهانه شخص { شامل میزان کارکرد ، اضافه کار ماه ، کسورات ، اضافات و  ... }
همه اطلاعات فوق در بانک اطلاعاتی ذخیره میشوند
میخوام بدونم برای محاسبه حقوق ماهانه شخص بهتره اطلاعات رو در بانک در جدولی جداگانه ذخیره کنم یا با توجه به اینکه ممکنه مدیر هرکدام از پارمترها رو تغییر بده بهتره هر دفعه این اطلاعات محاسبه بشه و نمایش داده بشه .
ممنون میشم راهنمایی بفرمایید .

----------


## mahan.2002

سلام شما اگر هر جدول رو مشخص بیان میکردید و روابط بین  اونها بهتر می شود نظر داد .... شما اول باید سیستم تون رو انالیز و تحلیل کنید ... بعد از تحلیل  اقدام به طراخی بانک اطلاعاتی تون انجام بدید اینطور که شما اوردید شما هنوز سیستم تون رو براورد دقیقی نداشتید  ولی من به صورتت کلی چیزی که بنظرم میاد رو براتون میگم...
شما یه جدول اطلاعات کارمندان یا طرحی کنید به این صورت که 
جدول کارمندان ( شماره کارمند ،نام ، ... ، ..)
جدول اضافه کار ماهانه  ( شماره اضافه کار ، تعداد ساعت ، میزان اضافه کار بر اساس ساعت ، ماه ، سال)
جدول احکام کارمندان ( شماره کارمند ، حقوق پایه ، ...)
جدول  جدول اضافات ( شماره کارمند ، ردیف اضافه ، موضوع ، ...) 
.....
خلاصه همین ولی باید باز نوع نیاز و مواردی که می خواین مشخص تر باشه ... 
موفق باشید

----------


## kastakoorta

با سلام و تشکر از پیامتون ، مواردی رو که فرمودید رو من انجام داده بودم و از لحاظ نرمال بودن جداول مشکلی نیست اما بخاطر اینکه سوالم خیلی پیچیده نشه اینجا نیاوردم ، مشکل من اینجاست : میخوام بدونم در پایان هر ماه بعد از محاسبه حقوق فرد بر اساس اطلاعاتی که اپراتور وارد میکنه ، مثلا فرد دریافت کننده حقوق ، سال ، ماه ، میزان اضافه کار ، ماموریت ، اضافات ، کسورات و ذخیره اینها در یه رکورد ، حالا نتیجه محسابات حقوق بر اساس اطلاعات وارد شده فعلی و اطلاعات وارد شده قبلی در حکم شخص بهتره در یه جا ذخیره بشه یا نه !؟   اگر آره چرا آره  . اگر نه چرا نه ؟
من خودم 2 تا جواب ضد هم که به ذهنم میرسه رو میگم :  
*آره* بدلیل اینکه اگر بخوایم مثلا لیست حقوق 100 نفر رو در یک ماه بگیریم باید برای 100 نقر محاسبه انجام بشه که شاید مشکل ایجاد کنه .
*نه* : بدلیل اینکه اگر اطلاعات پایه ای مثل مبلغ اضافه کار به ازای هر ساعت در حکم تغییر کنه این اطلاعات با اطلاعات موجود در جدول نتیجه محاسبات شخص متفاوت میشه در نتیجه دچار نقض در برنامه میشه .
ممنون میشم دوستان راهکار مناسبی رو به من ارائه کنند

----------


## baktash.n81@gmail.com

سلام

وقتی حقوق به شخص داده می شه یا فیش حقوقی صادر می شه یه سند حسابداری زده می شه ... که نباید بعد قابل ویرایش باشه .... حتما باید نتیجه محاسبات این ماه درون یه جدول ذخیره بشه ... وگرنه سیستمتون استاندارد ها رو رعایت نکرده.

----------


## kastakoorta

خیلی ممنون از جوابتون ، حالا من برام سوال پیش میاد ، در صورتی که این اطلاعات رو ذخیره کنیم و تغییر در اطلاعات پایه ای به هر دلیلی داده بشه مغایرت رو باید چه جوری نشون بدیم ، چه راهکاری رو پیشنهاد میکنید ؟

مثلا وقتی اطلاعات فیش ثبت میشه ، یه کپی از اطلاعات پایه هم باهاش ذخیره بشه که بگیم بر این اساس حقوق پرداخت کردیم ؟
یا نه ، بیایم اطلاعات پایه رو اگر در فیشی استفاده شده بود قفل کنیم تا دیگه دچار مغایرت نشیم ؟
یا هر راهکار معقولانه ای که دوستان بفرمایند .
ممنون میشم دوستان مشارکت کنن .

----------


## mahan.2002

با سلام
دوباره دوست عزیز من تا ایی که فهمیدم شما اطلاعات حکم یا فیش حقوقی رو ثبت بزنید..
دیگه لازم نیست از اطلاعات پایه کپی بزنید.... خب اون رو توی یه جدول مربوط به اطلاعات پایه دارید فقط لازمه یه کلید  خارجی توی جدول فیشتون بزنید و ارتباط شو با اطلاعات پایه تعیین کنید. 
موفق باشید.

----------


## kastakoorta

کلیه مواری که شما گفتید رعایت شده ، اما ببینید مشکل سر محاسبه فیش حقوقی فرد هست.
فیش حقوقی بر اساس 3 پارامتر محاسبه میشه : 
- اطلاعات پایه حقوقی { شامل : دستمزد ساعتی اضافه کار ، دستمزد روزانه ماموریت ، حقوق معاف از مالیات و ... }
2 - اطلاعات حکم شخص { شامل : حقوق پایه ، واحد کاری و ... }
3 - اطلاعات کارکرد ماهانه شخص { شامل میزان کارکرد ، اضافه کار ماه ، کسورات ، اضافات و ... }

حالا من میخوام ببینم این محاسبات رو ذخیره کنم یا برای هر فیش هربار نتایج رو محاسبه کنم .
اگر بخوام هر دفعه محاسبه کنم بدلیل اینکه اگر بخوایم مثلا لیست حقوق 1000 نفر رو در یک ماه بگیریم باید برای 1000 نقر محاسبه انجام بشه که شاید مشکل ایجاد کنه .
اگر نخوایم هر دفعه محاسبه کنیم و نتیجه محاسبات رو در یه جدول محاسبات فیش ذخیره کنیم اگر اطلاعات پایه ای مثل مبلغ اضافه کار به ازای هر ساعت در حکم تغییر کنه یا تغییر در هر یک از 3 مورد بالا که گفتم نتیجه محساباتی که ذخیره کردیم با فیش نهایی که باید بر اساس اطلاعات جدید محاسبه بشه متفاوت میشه و در نتیجه دچار نقض در برنامه میشه .
حالت دیگه اینه که اگر در هرکدام از اطلاعات پایه تغییر داده شد دوباره محاسبات به ازای رکورد های شامل انجام بشه و در جدول محاسبات ذخیره بشه که این هم خودش یه نوع نقض اطلاعات چاپ شده هست !!! .
راه حل بعدی قفل کردن اطلاعات پایه در صورت استفاده در فیش های محاسبه شده هست که این هم به نوعی برنامه رو محدود میکنه .

حالا نظرتون چیه ؟

----------


## tiphooo

شما باید محلی برای محاسبه حقوق ماهیانه داشته باشید و کاربر هر بار که دلش خواست محاسبات را انجام دهد و این محاسبات هر بار برای کلیه آیتمها و اشخاص انجام پذیرد و راه دیگری جز این غیر منظقی و سیستم آبکی خواهد بود و نتیجه محاسبات را باید در یک جدول ذخیره کنید و با هر بار محاسبه محاسبات قبلی مربوط به آن ماه یا آن لیست در ابتدا حذف شده و مجددا محاسبات صورت گیرد
با ورد به هر ماه جدید لیست حقوق ماه قبل دیگر نباید قابلیت محاسبه داشته باشد و یا در صورت ارتباط با سیستم مالی و پس از صدور سند مجدد نباید بتوان محاسبات انجام داد مگر اینکه سند مربوطه در سیستم مالی حذف شود برای قفل کردن هم کار عجیب و غریبی قرار نیست انجام شود با فعال و غیر فعال کردن دکمه محاسبات این کار را انجام دهید

----------


## kastakoorta

ممنو از جوابتون دوست عزیز ، دوستان دیگه نظری ندارن ؟

----------


## baktash.n81@gmail.com

روشی که در تاپیک 8 گفته شد درسته ... اگر در حقوق این ماه شما اشتباهی صورت بگیره این اشتباه رو ماه بعد اصلاح می کنن ... یعنی وقی سند خورد و رفتی ماه بعد دیگه تمومه ... !

----------


## mahan.2002

سلام
دوستان من نظرم متفاوت است اگر شما بخواهید نتیجه محاسبه هر ماه رو رد یک جدول ذخیره کنید خب که ماه بعد استفاده کنید.... خب بعد هم ماه بعد هم با توجه به تغیرات ماه جدید محاسبه کنید ... خب دیگه چرا محاسبات ماه قبل رو در جدول دخیره کردید و بعد دوباره اونها رو پاک کنید و محاسبات ماه جاری حساب کنید این که شد همون !! خبسر هر ماه با توجه به تغییرات محاسبشو انجام بدید... مقدار زمانی نمی کشه ... محاسبات کنکور که این همه داوطلب داره مگه فکر می منید چقد می کشه!! حالا برای 1000 تا کارمند عذا گرفتید اونم با این سی پو ها جدید... اصلان منطقی نیست!
دوستان یه کم اطلاعت در مورد سی پو هم بگیرید بعد نیست همشم نمی خواد نرم بخونید ... یکمم سخت اطلاعات بگیرید بد نیست.

----------


## tiphooo

زمانی که محاسبات یک ماه انجام شد قرار نیست در ماه بعد پاک شده و مجددا حساب شود
محاسبات هر ماه را در یک جدول نمی ریزیم بلکه کل محاسبات سیستم در یک جدول می باشد و سال و ماه با فیلد تفکیک می شود
در سیستم دستمزد مادامی که ماه جدید تعریف شود به هیچ عنوان حق تغییر در ماههای قبل را نداریم حتی مثلا اگر به جای حقوق شخصی که 300000 تومان است اشتباهی 30 میلیون تومان زده باشیم
30 میلیون تومان از طریق دیگری از کارمند پس گرفته می شود اگر مبلغ کم باشد به صورت اقساط در ماههای بعد و اگر زیاد باشد به نحو دیگری پس گرفته می شود 
و یا اگر این ماه فراموش شود به کسی حقوق بدهیم یا علی الحساب از مالی می گیرد یا در ماه بعد 2 ماه حقوق می گیرد در هر ماه پش از پرداخت حقوق حق دخل و تصرف در سیستم حقوق وجود ندارد
و نگهداشتن اطلاعات ماههای قبل برای مراجعات بعدی است.
قرار هم نیست از این اطلاعات در ماه بعد استفاده شود هر ماه با توجه به تغییرات پرونده و حکم شخص محاسبات مجدد صورت می گیرد و ربطی به ماههای قبل ندارد

----------


## mahan.2002

دوست عزیز این چه حرفیه ... شما مگه میشه اطلاعات فیش حقوقی تغییر نکنه ... اصلا فرضا هم اطلاعات تغییر نکنه ... مگه چقد محاسبه داره که بخواد این همه اطلاعات بی مورد رو ما توی دیتا بیس ذخیره کنیم...

----------


## tiphooo

اولا اسم این سیستم ، سیستم فیش حقوقی نیست
اسم سیستم ، سیستم حسابداری حقوق و دستمزد است
فیش حقوقی یک گزارش جهت اطلاع کارمند بوده و هیچگونه جنبه حقوقی و قانونی و .... ندارد و کاملا یک گزارش بی ارزش صرف اطلاع کارمند از میزان دریافتیش است
ثانیا همیشه این سیستم در جایی که 20 نفر کار می کنند نصب نمی شود که محاسبات آن زمان بر نباشد
معمولا این جور جاها اصلا نیازی به سیستم حقوق ندارند
ثالثا محاسبه حقوق فقط چاپ یک عدد به عنوان حقوق و یک عدد به عنوان اضافه کار نیست
سیستم محاسبه مالیات تعدیلی می باشد و هر ماه درآمد مشمول ماههای قبل برای محاسبه ماه جاری لازم است
پرداخت سنوات و عیدی در پایان سال منوط به ثبت کارکردهای کل سال در یک جدول می باشد
محاسبه معوقه حقوق در هر روزی از سال نیازمند کل اطلاعات حقوق پرداخت شده در ماههای قبل است
بی ارزشترین و ناکارامدترین سیستم های حقوق و دستمزد موجود در بازار کلیه مواردی که خدمتتان عرض کردم دارند
والا کلا نیازی به نوشتن سیستم حقوق و دستمزد نبوده و Excel بهترین گزینه است هر ماه فایل ماه قبل را کپی بگیرید و عددها را به دلخواه و یا با فرمول تغییر دهید
و اینکه اینجا معمولا سوال کنندگان دنبال راه حل بهتر هستند نه تضاد فلسفی راه حل ها
بنده هم اگر حداقل 10 بار کاری را انجام نداده باشم به آن پست جواب نمی دهم
و سعی می کنم از جوابهای دیگران استفاده کنم

----------


## kastakoorta

با تشکر از مطالب بسیار مفید ، من هم کاملا موافقم با جناب tiphooo نه تنها محاسبات فیش حقوقی بلکه کلیه موارد وابسته به محاسبه این حقوق ماهانه باید کنترل شده باشند .
فرضا در حکم فرد تعریف میکنیم که حقوق ماهانش 500000 تومان باشه حالا بیایم 2 ماه به این فرد حقوق پرداخت کنیم و در ماه سوم بیایم این حکم حقوق رو تغییر بدیم ، اگه سیستم بر پایه محاسبات باشه چه اتفاقی میافته ، کلا فیش های حقوقی مبلغشون عوض میشه که این میشه یه تناقض بزرگ تو سیستم حقوق و دستمزد .
جدا از مورد بالا که باید محاسبات در یک جدول جداگانه ذخیره بشه ، پایه های محاسبات حقوق هم باید دقیق کنترل بشوند ، مثلا اگر فیش حقوقی بر اساس یک حکم که پایه اون فیش هست صادر شد ، دیگه امکان حذف و ویرایش اون حکم برای اپراتور وجود نداشته باشه و در صورت نیاز به تغییر در پارامترهای پایه باید حکم جدیدی تعریف کنه و از این به بعد حقوق رو بر اساس حکم جدید پرداخت کنه  .

----------


## mahan.2002

دوست عزیز شما نظرتون می تونه با هر کسی موفق باشه فرقی نمیکنه شاید شما نظر تون با یکی از اقوام ما هم ( مثلا عمه بده هم موفق باشه) این یک مبحث علمیه اینطور نیست که من نظرم موفق این اقا باشه یا نباشه مسئله تغییر کنه. در ثانی اگر شما اولبن بار یک پروژه رو گرفتی و یک تز جدید علمی دارید میدید لطفا یه مقاله کنید و بقیه هم از این نظر خودتون بهر مند کنید .. در ثالثا من نظر خودمو گفتم ... شما میتونی هر راهی که مایل هستید رو بروید .. 
شاید علم از نظر شما بزرگ وار هم استفاده کند.

در جواب دوستمون جناب اقای tiphooo اولا اسم این سیستم فیش حقوقی باشه یا نباشه ... فرقی نمیکنه ... مگه اگر اسم شما نیوتن باشه لزوما باید شما انیشن یا نیون باشید!! که  اسم سیستم رو ملاک میکنید.
عزیز دل برادر من یه مثالی زدم شما مثل اینکه حواستم نیست دیگه جمعیت ان که از یک کنکور کی سالیانه چند میلیون شرکت کنند هست که نیست .. گفتم فکر میکنید چقد طول میکشه محاسبه چند میلیون داوطلب با  و همچنین اتخاب رشته انها و همچنین انتخاب رشته و سورس انها...  دوست عزیز فکر کردید کامپیوتر یه شرکت چه کامپیوتری 486!!! 
نمیدونم دوستان اگر تز خواستی برای محاسبه حقوق دست مزد دارند ارائه کنند فکر با این اصاف فکر میکند یه مقله در سطح ای اس ای بدهد احتمالا به عنوان نخبگان جشنوار جهانی اختراعات وین باید جایزه هم دریافت کنند !!
با تشکر  باشید.

----------


## kastakoorta

جناب ماهان عزیز ، از اینکه نسبت به بنده و بقیه لطف دارید سپاسگزارم ، در این که سیستم های امروزی براحتی میتونند محاسبات سیستم های خیلی پیچیده تر از این رو هم در سطح وسیع و بلادرنگ انجام بدهند هیچ شکی نیست اما از اونجایی که من در رابطه با این موضوع با چند کارشناس حسابداری هم مشورت کردم همونطور که دوست خوبمون tiphooo گفتن اونها هم به اتقاق بر این عقیده هستند ، که به هیچ عنوان نباید وقتی یک سند زده شد قابل تغییر باشه و اگر هم هر مشکلی پیش اومده باشه باید سند اصلاحیه زده بشه .
شما وقتی دارید برای یک سیستم حسابداری برنامه مینویسید باید از قوانین اون هم تبعیت کنید . خوب تا اینجای قضیه بین نظرات ما و شما هیچ تفاوتی وجود نداره ، اما مشکل از اینجا شروع میشه که اپر سیستم بر پایه محاسبات مداوم باشه ، ممکنه با تغییر هریک از پارمترها حالا به هر دلیلی نتیجه محاسبات تغییر کنه و نتیجه اون چیزی که به کاربر ، اداره مالیات ، اداره بیمه ، بانک و خیلی جاهای دیگه ارائه شده در ماه های بعد محاسبه حقوق و دستمزد متفاوت بشه و از اینجاست که مشکلات شروع میشه ، برای همین بهتره نتیجه محاسبات انجام شده یه جا ذخیره بشه ، اطلاعات پایه بعد از استفاده قفل بشه و گزارشات بعدی هم از محاسبات ذخیره شده به جاهای مختلف داده بشه .
البته این ها هم دلایلی برای ما هستند و مواردی هم که شما فرمودید میتونند این سیستم رو اجرا کنند بدون اینکه مشکلی پیش بیاد ، اما از قدیم گفتن کار از محکم کاری عیب نمیکنه .
موفق باشید

----------


## tiphooo

از دوست عزیزمون mahan.2002 تقاضا دارم با هر کامپیوتری با هر پردازنده ای که تمایل دارند و با هر الگوریتمی که تمایل دارند محاسبات معوقه دستمزد برای 4 ماه را با زمان کمتر از نیم ساعت طراحی کرده و ما را روشن نمایند
و در ضمن اینکه اگر مشتری دلش خواست از 486 استفاده کند شما حق ندارید خرید یک سیستم جدید را به او تحمیل کنید بعضا در برابر این گونه تحمیلها یک نرم افزار دیگر می خرند نه یک سخت افزار دیگر
و در کل خیلی  هم ربطی به سرعت پردازنده شما ندارد
بستگی به نحوه طراحی سیستم شما دارد اما یک سری محاسبات و زمانها ی محاسبه غیر قابل اجتناب هستند و شما باید سعی کنید با الگوریتم بهتر زمان را کمتر کنید شاید اگر این بحث در این تالار مطرح نمی شد جوابی نمی دادم ولی اینجا همانگونه که از اسمش پیداست تحلیل و طراحی بانک اطلاعاتی است نه محلی برای آزمایش و خطا
و اینکه اینجا محل نخبه گزینی نیست و اگر شما می توانید سیستم حقوق و دستمزدی طراحی کنید که بتوان برای 100 شرکت مختلف بدون تغییرات جواب بدهد قطعا نخبه هستید و چنین سیستمی هم در بازار موجود نیست
در بحث نرم افزار سیستم ها به دو دسته کم صدا و پرصدا تعریف می شوند سیستم حقوق و دستمزد پر صدا ترین سیستم در مجموعه های نرم افزاری است
سیستمی که هر ارگان با توجه به سلایق خود آن را پیاده سازی می کند و اشتراکاتشان کم است
یک سند رسید و یا حواله در انبار اگر یک ماه هم ثبت نشود اتفاقی نمی افتد
حال اینکه یک روز حقوق را در یک سازمان دیر پرداخت کنید ببینید چه می شود؟ 
در محاسبه بیمه و یا مالیات هر شخص مثلا 1000 ریال اشتباه کنید ببینید چه می شود؟
سیستم حقوق را هر ماهه تمامی کارکنان یک ارگان تست می کنند و مثلا کافیست یکی از آیتمهای یک شخص یک ریال کمتر از ماه قبل شده باشد ببینید چه می شود؟
از اظهارات شما بر می اید که اگر هم برنامه نویسی کرده باشید ولی در حوزه مالی و اداری دخول نکرده اید و پیشنهاد می کنم دخول هم نکنید 
حوزه مالی و اداری جای نظرات کارشناسی مهندسین کامپیوتر نیست بلکه همه چیز را مدیران مالی و حسابداران تعیین می کنند
یک چیز خیلی غیر منطقی را از شما می خواهند و در جواب مجادله شما فقط می گویند اگر سیستم شما این امکان را ندارد به درد ما نمی خورد
هر چقدر با مدیران مالی در پیاده سازی این سیستم ها بحث کنید از نظر آنها عدم توانایی شما در پیاده سازی عملیات مورد نظر آنها را می رساند و شاید خیلی از حسابداران را دیده باشید که می خواهند برنامه نویس یاد بگیرند چون از بس با بعضی برنامه نویس ها سروکله زده اند احساس می کنند برنامه نویسان حرف آنها را نمی فهمند غافل از اینکه برنامه نویس بر پایه منطق پیش می رود ولی حسابدار بر پایه قوانین حسابداری و عرف آن
من نمی گویم اظهارات شما منطقی بوده ولی در  زمینه مالی و اداری  با منطق وارد نشوید

----------


## davood-ahmadi

بنده هم با 10 سال تجربه کاری در حسابداری حقوق و دستمزد و پرداخت 3000 نفر در هر ماه با انواع قوانین و فرمولهای درخواستی و همچنین برنامه نویسی با جناب آقای *tiphooo* همفکر هستم و فرمایشات ایشان را تأیید می کنم
سیستم حقوق و دستمزد که با عنوان فیش شناخته شده به همین سادگی نیست. پیچیدگیهای خاص خود را دارد که حتی اگر بخواهیم با اکسل 20 تا 100 نفر را بمدت چند سال محاسبه کنیم ممکن است بعدها مشکلات خاصی ( البته که بنده خودم مشکل خوردم ) مانند گزارشگیری های آماری ، نداشتن نظم خاص، پیچیدگی فرمولها و یا غیره پیدا کنیم. پس بهتر است که تمام موارد موثر در حقوق که شامل مالیات و بیمه و معوقه ها و وامها و کسوارت و غیره را در نظر داشته باشیم.
ممنون از دوستان که همچین تایپیکی ایجاد کردند. دوستان دیگر هم نظرات خود را بازگو کنند.
این تایپیک داره خوب پیش میره لطفاً ادامه بدهید

----------


## baktash.n81@gmail.com

همیشه بحث سرعت و بازدهی بهتر نیست ... بحث صحت اطلاعات است ... 
فرض کنید یک فیش حقوقی به کارمند بدهند و پولش رو هم بریزن به حسابش و توی حسابهای مالی شرکت ثبت بشه بر اساسش بیمه و مالیات پرداخت شود ...
 بعد در بهترین حالت به دلیل اشتباه سهوی کاربر یکی از پارامترهای حقوقی تغییر کند ... و شما بخواهید گزارش حقوق های پرداختی رو بگیرید ... در تمام موارد بالا تناقض خواهید داشت ... یعنی بیمه, مالیات و حسابهای شرکت ...
 از کارمند که بگزیرم بیمه و مالیت کارفرمای نرم افزار شما رو بر عکس آویزون می کنند که چرا بین لیست بیمه و مالیاتی که در ماه قبل رد کردی و گزارش الان تناقض وجود داره ...
 احتمالا مدیر عامل هم کل حسابداری شرکت رو اخراج می کنه به خاطر تناقض در حسابهای شرکت احتمالا می گید که به من ربطی نداره ...
 ولی از همه این حرفا که بگذریم *شما از کجا می فهمید که کدوم پارامتر تغییر کرده و تناقض از کجاست ... ؟* 
 آیا از همه کارکنان می پرسید که ماه پیش چقدر حقوق گرفتی ؟ بعد با محاسبه جدید چک می کنی تا تناقض رو پیدا کنی ؟؟ 

در هر صورت شما اگه دوست داری سیستمی بنویسی که فیش حقوقی رو هر وقت که خواستی حساب کنه ... و توی جدول ذخیره نکنه ... ! خوب بنویس ... اما اگه می خوای یه چیزی یاد بگیری وقت خوبیه ...

----------

